# Which extractor would you buy???



## TXbeekeeper (Feb 22, 2009)

I've narrowed my decision down to a Maxant 3100 or Brushy Mountain deluxe 9 frame hand extractor. I am strictly a hobbyist and don't plan on more than 8-10 hives. Any thoughts from anyone who has either would really be really helpful.


----------



## Hampton (Apr 24, 2007)

go with a motorized extractor. Take a look at the Maxant 20 frame. You won't be sorry. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I went with a Maxant 3100....I love it!!


----------



## beeup (Apr 10, 2010)

I was going to get the 9 frame from brushy mt, but changed my order to the 18/9 hand radial from mannlake. My reason was that it was in stock with free shipping for $589 and I can upgrade to the motor if my new hobby gets bigger than expected.


----------



## bruce todd (May 11, 2010)

Maxant 3100! Smooth as glass. Made in the USA.


----------



## bmcmahon (Apr 23, 2010)

It seems the market for used extractors is pretty good which removed some of my hesitation about buying something "too small." Instead of buying the last extractor I'd ever need I decided to go for a good first extractor. I narrowed my choice to the Maxant 3100 and the Dadant Ranger. They both seemed like well built extractors. The fact that a Dadant branch location was 45 minutes from me gave them the nod.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

You didn't say what your expected harvest is per hive.
I run 5 hives and get 20-25 supers per year in an urban area. I have the Brushy 9 frame machine with the motor. It takes no more than 15 min spin time per super so that would be roughly 6 hrs per year of run time. 
For sure, I don't need a 9 frame machine but I like being able to spin a whole box at a time. Am quite happy with my purchase and it has run like a top ( on a caster wheeled base ) for 8 yrs now. Even helped some other club members with their extractions.

Fuzzy


----------



## BuzzyBee (May 28, 2008)

My Maxant 3100H came today! I too was mulling several different machines, but I decided to go with the Maxant. Made in the USA was high on my priority and though I haven't even cleaned it yet (tomorrow) I am impressed with the build quality. Very smooth when I spun it empty and not as hard to crank as I had thought. If I need a motor, it will be available as will parts if needed. I thought shipping was reasonable from Mass. 

I'll be giving it the "smoke test" this weekend. Beautiful machine! Thanks Jake!!

BB


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I bought a Maxant this year, very good machine.
The honey we harvest of 3 hives, so far. Has already paid for the machine.


----------



## mudlake (Nov 26, 2007)

Get one with a motor,unless you have kids. Tony


----------



## kenr (Sep 25, 2005)

Can anybody get a link to the Maxant brand I'd like to take a look.ThANKS


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.maxantindustries.com/


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I purchased the 3100h but this year I added the power conversion....super easy to convert and man what a difference, fill it, turn it on and go back to uncapping!! Be careful if you ever remove the basket because it rides on a 1/4 ball bearing that can stick to the basket via the grease (I wonder how I know that??)


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

hand cranking gets old fast, and you can't do anything else while hand cranking. Go with the powered unit, you'll save money in the long run, and will be able to uncap while the extractor is running. Good luck, and have fun!
Regards,
Steven


----------



## TXbeekeeper (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone. It really helps with my decision!


----------



## habutti (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a Maxant 3100h, and I used it for the first time and last time this season. After pulling deeps in the hot sun, having to uncap and then hand crank that thing many, many times that was a great lesson for me. I quickly told the wife we are upgrading to a motorized 20 frames "RADIAL". All hand crank is for the birds. The quality is...well is a Maxant right, no doubt about it, but if it does not have a motor on it, I don't want it no matter who made it or where it was made. Time is very important for me, so I can't wast it spinning a dogon extractor, I have too many frames to uncap. If I had to do it all over again I would start with the next size up with a motor and if possible auto-speed control.


----------



## BuzzyBee (May 28, 2008)

Habutti,

Wish I had waited a couple of weeks to order my 3100h, I'd have made you an offer for yours! Much like the quote at the bottom of your post, I enjoy spending perfectly useless afternoons doing perfectly useless things like spinning honey! 

TxBeekeeper, there you go!

BB


----------



## TXbeekeeper (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, I went with Maxant. I researched other extractors, but like that they are US made and that the family business has been around for a while. I also like the fact that parts are more than likely to be available and easy to find. Thanks for all the feedback and suggestions.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

mudlake said:


> Get one with a motor,unless you have kids. Tony


:thumbsup:
Thanks for the support guys/gals!
I used a 3100P last weekend for a couple supers, ran like a champ!


----------



## bk21701 (May 22, 2009)

As an authorized dealer of Maxant, I would have to say Maxant.... Every one of my customers who purchased a Maxant from me this year emailed me saying how smooth the machine was with absolutely no walking. 

And a beekeeper, I love my Maxant and wouldn't own another brand.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I started out with a two-frame, hand-cranked tangential made my A. I. Root. I bought another four-frame, hand-crank because I was wasting too much time waiting for the other two-frame to drain.

Both were cheap and locally available. Then my shoulder joint started acting up. I was running around 60 hives at that time.

I found a 20-frame, motorized, radial extractor used for $700. In the time it takes me to uncap 20 frames, the 20 frames in the extractor are done. Motorized extractors give you more time and greater flexibility. I'm now running around 200 hives.

You say you're going to limit yourself to 8-10 hives.

Yeah, right. I've heard that before! Don't skimp and buy too little. Leave room for expansion. This hobby of ours is addictive.

Grant
Jackson, MO http://maxhoney.homestead.com


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

mudlake said:


> Get one with a motor,unless you have kids. Tony


I was the middle of seven kids and Dad ran with one of the A.I. Root 4 frame crank extractor and the last year we used it we did 5+ ton.:ws

GET ONE WITH A MOTOR!!! Cheaper then kids:banana:


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Hahahaha, kids are not cheap! Just did "back to school" clothes shopping for both of mine.


----------



## bees in ballard (Jun 1, 2009)

Last month I bought a Maxant 3100P. 
I got to use it last week, it worked like a dream!
I am a hobbiest and for now plan to stay one, I however knew I would not like a hand crank model and I was right  the motor made for a very pleasant time.
Great product and well worth the money in my opinion.
JA.


----------



## Apple Farmer (Apr 14, 2009)

Bought a 3100H this year. Used it to extract 1200 lbs of honey. While the hand cranking ain't the worst, I'll be talking to Jake about a power upgrade for next years harvest!


----------



## Klaus (Apr 24, 2008)

You cant' go wrong with an Maxant, but get a motorized one. I just upgraded my 3100 and I think I extract more honey than with my hand cranked one. Also my shoulders are thanking me 
Seriously, you will not go wrong with a motorized extractor and in the long run you will enjoy extracting a lot more. :thumbsup:


----------

